

Looking for a few good women and men to code and kick-ass for America - raleec
http://www.federalnewsradio.com/?nid=239&sid=2877084

======
warmfuzzykitten
They want bad-ass innovators to apply startup agility to...five projects
already laid out by government bureaucrats. RFP-EZ! What's wrong with this
picture?

